# Smokin-it Stainless Smoker



## glenn t (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone else have a Smokin-it.com stainless smoker?
I love mine.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got mine, doing all the test runs but seams to be working fine


----------



## glenn t (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished my first fatties in mine.  WOW!  I will post a new thread with Q View.
there is also a Facebook fan page for Smokin-it.  So far I am the only member.  I feel so lonely.
Fantastic Pork Butt, Turkey, Chicken and now Fatties.  I also cold smoke cheese in a box on top of mine.
You will love it!
Did you get the #1 or #2?


----------



## glenn t (Mar 26, 2010)

By null, shot with FinePix S5700 S700 at 2010-03-13
Pecan smoked brisket in the Smokin-it


----------



## dick bullard (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished watching the video on this smoker......I'm sure it smokes great, but Wow is it small.....they can put as many shelfs as they want in it, but it is still small for the price.....I'm not one for getting down on my knees to load and unload my smoker....probably well made with all the stainless and such, but defiitely no frills for the buck...just my opinion...


Rick


----------



## glenn t (Mar 26, 2010)

They make a new one that is larger.  With that said I can do twenty pounds of meat at once in mine for a family of six and still have a lot of leftovers.  I did a 16 pound turkey for Thanksgiving and it came out great.  I do plan on building a stand to raise it up but for now I have nothing but glowing compliments for the #1.





By null, shot with FinePix S5700 S700 at 2010-02-27


----------



## wildflower (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a #2 and did a turkey breast for a friend here at work, she loved it!!!  There is a lot more room that you think.


----------



## glenn t (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad it is working out!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good, and looks well built. But personally I have an issue with the size. 15" x 15" x 20" for the number 2.??

I think, if I was going that route, I'd sooner buy a Luhr-Jensen Big Chief smoker.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a well made, very descent smoker. Reminds me a CookShack or Smoking Tex, with the design and materials. The watts of the elements seems light to me, but if it can keep a desired temp in 20º to -10º temperatures it should be a quality choice for an electric smoker..... I will definitely keep this brand in mind next time I am looking for an electric smoker. Look forward to hearing more about the Smokin-It smoker !!!


----------



## glenn t (Mar 30, 2010)

In case anyone is wondering.  I have no financial interest in Smokin-it.  I bought mine sight unseen off the 'net.
I was worried about the size but even the #1 is big enough for me.  And it is easy to store.  The heating element is enough watts since it is so well insulated.  I have used it in the low teens and it still smoked fine.  I get six or more hours of smoke with a  single load of wood.


----------



## nomorelentils (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi!  My smokin it 1 is coming via fedex tomorrow.  I am totally excited.   Any tips?  Your brisket looks great!  Wanna share the cook time and the rub?


----------



## jreye1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Can you cook a whole average size brisket in the model 1?


----------



## kidkaos76 (Jul 18, 2011)

Based on all the glowing reviews I ordered the # 2 and it should arrive this coming Thursday.  Any tips pro's or con's would be greatly appreciated.  Looking forward to smoking up some brisket this weekend.


----------



## desjeany (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been searching for a good electric smoker for a decent price, but have yet to find one.  I'm not an everyday smoker, but when I do smoke something I expect good results.  I purchased a smoker from Lowes at a great price, but it didn't do the job.  It had a door and two drawers (one for the waterpan & wood box, and a second for the drip pan). It leaked too much smoke around the door and drawers, and the drawer with the water pan didn't open far enough to get the pan out without tipping it, thus spilling the liquid all over.  Needless to say it went back.  I just came across the smokin-it smoker today, and I like what I see.  The only problem I see with this smoker is the top vent in the center.  I worry the placement might allow some dripping directly onto my food from condensation buildup.  Anyone have a problem with this, or is it even worth worrying about?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 17, 2013)

Desjeany, 

Here is a link with more recent postings regarding the Smokin-it.  Great smoker at a great price. I suggest using this link and posting there, maybe a PM or two and also post on the Smokin-it site and/or emailing Steve, the owner with a specific question or concern.  Good luck.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker/180#post_937655


----------



## kemuri (Feb 17, 2013)

I purchased a #1 from them this week. Did my first smoke with it yesterday. For my first smoke I used a little of the hickory (that came with it), a pork butt and a rack of St. Louis ribs. I only used it about 11.5 hours (for the butt) but it got it nicely to 202˚ (the Ribs came out sooner.) I was also able to smoke a batch of my sauce in it as well. Everything was nicely smoked, moist, tender and well-received. Throughout this process the temp was dropping but the smoker temp was very stable.

















Ribs_and_Butt.jpg



__ kemuri
__ Feb 17, 2013






I started a brisket with a bit of mesquite in it last night and the temps fell to 24˚ outside but the smoker trudged on. When I got up early this morning the brisket was at 145 and smoke was still trickling out. 

This thing is built like a tank and performs great. So far I am tickled with it and would highly recommend it.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 17, 2013)

Desjeany said:


> I've been searching for a good electric smoker for a decent price, but have yet to find one.  I'm not an everyday smoker, but when I do smoke something I expect good results.  I purchased a smoker from Lowes at a great price, but it didn't do the job.  It had a door and two drawers (one for the waterpan & wood box, and a second for the drip pan). It leaked too much smoke around the door and drawers, and the drawer with the water pan didn't open far enough to get the pan out without tipping it, thus spilling the liquid all over.  Needless to say it went back.  I just came across the smokin-it smoker today, and I like what I see.  The only problem I see with this smoker is the top vent in the center.  I worry the placement might allow some dripping directly onto my food from condensation buildup.  Anyone have a problem with this, or is it even worth worrying about?



No problems with that at all for me yet.


----------



## jimmybh (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a Smokin it smoker. It is great. Will you please tell me about your experience and directions with smoking cheese? Thank you, Jim


----------



## old sarge (Feb 7, 2015)

Jim,

Here is a link with smoked cheese.  The SI site also has additional information regarding smoking cheese.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker/1140


----------



## glenn t (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone else have a Smokin-it.com stainless smoker?
I love mine.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got mine, doing all the test runs but seams to be working fine


----------



## glenn t (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished my first fatties in mine.  WOW!  I will post a new thread with Q View.
there is also a Facebook fan page for Smokin-it.  So far I am the only member.  I feel so lonely.
Fantastic Pork Butt, Turkey, Chicken and now Fatties.  I also cold smoke cheese in a box on top of mine.
You will love it!
Did you get the #1 or #2?


----------



## glenn t (Mar 26, 2010)

By null, shot with FinePix S5700 S700 at 2010-03-13
Pecan smoked brisket in the Smokin-it


----------



## dick bullard (Mar 26, 2010)

Just finished watching the video on this smoker......I'm sure it smokes great, but Wow is it small.....they can put as many shelfs as they want in it, but it is still small for the price.....I'm not one for getting down on my knees to load and unload my smoker....probably well made with all the stainless and such, but defiitely no frills for the buck...just my opinion...


Rick


----------



## glenn t (Mar 26, 2010)

They make a new one that is larger.  With that said I can do twenty pounds of meat at once in mine for a family of six and still have a lot of leftovers.  I did a 16 pound turkey for Thanksgiving and it came out great.  I do plan on building a stand to raise it up but for now I have nothing but glowing compliments for the #1.





By null, shot with FinePix S5700 S700 at 2010-02-27


----------



## wildflower (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a #2 and did a turkey breast for a friend here at work, she loved it!!!  There is a lot more room that you think.


----------



## glenn t (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad it is working out!


----------



## ak1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks good, and looks well built. But personally I have an issue with the size. 15" x 15" x 20" for the number 2.??

I think, if I was going that route, I'd sooner buy a Luhr-Jensen Big Chief smoker.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like a well made, very descent smoker. Reminds me a CookShack or Smoking Tex, with the design and materials. The watts of the elements seems light to me, but if it can keep a desired temp in 20º to -10º temperatures it should be a quality choice for an electric smoker..... I will definitely keep this brand in mind next time I am looking for an electric smoker. Look forward to hearing more about the Smokin-It smoker !!!


----------



## glenn t (Mar 30, 2010)

In case anyone is wondering.  I have no financial interest in Smokin-it.  I bought mine sight unseen off the 'net.
I was worried about the size but even the #1 is big enough for me.  And it is easy to store.  The heating element is enough watts since it is so well insulated.  I have used it in the low teens and it still smoked fine.  I get six or more hours of smoke with a  single load of wood.


----------



## nomorelentils (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi!  My smokin it 1 is coming via fedex tomorrow.  I am totally excited.   Any tips?  Your brisket looks great!  Wanna share the cook time and the rub?


----------



## jreye1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Can you cook a whole average size brisket in the model 1?


----------



## kidkaos76 (Jul 18, 2011)

Based on all the glowing reviews I ordered the # 2 and it should arrive this coming Thursday.  Any tips pro's or con's would be greatly appreciated.  Looking forward to smoking up some brisket this weekend.


----------



## desjeany (Feb 17, 2013)

I've been searching for a good electric smoker for a decent price, but have yet to find one.  I'm not an everyday smoker, but when I do smoke something I expect good results.  I purchased a smoker from Lowes at a great price, but it didn't do the job.  It had a door and two drawers (one for the waterpan & wood box, and a second for the drip pan). It leaked too much smoke around the door and drawers, and the drawer with the water pan didn't open far enough to get the pan out without tipping it, thus spilling the liquid all over.  Needless to say it went back.  I just came across the smokin-it smoker today, and I like what I see.  The only problem I see with this smoker is the top vent in the center.  I worry the placement might allow some dripping directly onto my food from condensation buildup.  Anyone have a problem with this, or is it even worth worrying about?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 17, 2013)

Desjeany, 

Here is a link with more recent postings regarding the Smokin-it.  Great smoker at a great price. I suggest using this link and posting there, maybe a PM or two and also post on the Smokin-it site and/or emailing Steve, the owner with a specific question or concern.  Good luck.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker/180#post_937655


----------



## kemuri (Feb 17, 2013)

I purchased a #1 from them this week. Did my first smoke with it yesterday. For my first smoke I used a little of the hickory (that came with it), a pork butt and a rack of St. Louis ribs. I only used it about 11.5 hours (for the butt) but it got it nicely to 202˚ (the Ribs came out sooner.) I was also able to smoke a batch of my sauce in it as well. Everything was nicely smoked, moist, tender and well-received. Throughout this process the temp was dropping but the smoker temp was very stable.

















Ribs_and_Butt.jpg



__ kemuri
__ Feb 17, 2013






I started a brisket with a bit of mesquite in it last night and the temps fell to 24˚ outside but the smoker trudged on. When I got up early this morning the brisket was at 145 and smoke was still trickling out. 

This thing is built like a tank and performs great. So far I am tickled with it and would highly recommend it.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 17, 2013)

Desjeany said:


> I've been searching for a good electric smoker for a decent price, but have yet to find one.  I'm not an everyday smoker, but when I do smoke something I expect good results.  I purchased a smoker from Lowes at a great price, but it didn't do the job.  It had a door and two drawers (one for the waterpan & wood box, and a second for the drip pan). It leaked too much smoke around the door and drawers, and the drawer with the water pan didn't open far enough to get the pan out without tipping it, thus spilling the liquid all over.  Needless to say it went back.  I just came across the smokin-it smoker today, and I like what I see.  The only problem I see with this smoker is the top vent in the center.  I worry the placement might allow some dripping directly onto my food from condensation buildup.  Anyone have a problem with this, or is it even worth worrying about?



No problems with that at all for me yet.


----------



## jimmybh (Feb 3, 2015)

I have a Smokin it smoker. It is great. Will you please tell me about your experience and directions with smoking cheese? Thank you, Jim


----------



## old sarge (Feb 7, 2015)

Jim,

Here is a link with smoked cheese.  The SI site also has additional information regarding smoking cheese.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97559/smokin-it-smoker/1140


----------

